# Help! Password issues



## PamelaL (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi, it's Pam. I keep trying to log in, I request a new password and when I use that new password, it tells me invalid. I am on my new iPad and I probably haven't logged in with it before, but I know I am doing things right. Can somebody help please? Thanks!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe @farsidejunky can help. If not,notify @Yungster,though that may take awhile. Good luck.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Pam:

This is where my lack of tech savvy is not helpful.
@EleGirl @MattMatt @MEM2020

Suggestions?


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

PamelaL said:


> Hi, it's Pam. I keep trying to log in, I request a new password and when I use that new password, it tells me invalid. I am on my new iPad and I probably haven't logged in with it before, but I know I am doing things right. Can somebody help please? Thanks!


Copy and paste the password directly from the email sent to you. Don't type it in.


----------



## PamelaL (Dec 10, 2016)

I can do that on my computer, but I haven't figured out how to do it on an iPad. This thing is new because I didn't want to travel with a a laptop anymore.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

PamelaL said:


> I can do that on my computer, but I haven't figured out how to do it on an iPad. This thing is new because I didn't want to travel with a a laptop anymore.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This is beyond me. But the copy and paste idea is a good one.


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you! I am home and was able to c/p on my computer. But I will remember this next time. I hope.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Pam.. so I take it that your problem is solved. Is that right?


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Pam.. so I take it that your problem is solved. Is that right?


To a point, yes, thanks. On my iMac I could copy/paste a new password and get logged in again. For some reason, I had to enter the new password again this morning, even though I keep "remember me" checked and haven't had to completely log in every time I enter in the past. I haven't tried with the iPad yet.

Thanks.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I use my iPad instead of my Mac (I find it easier). To copy and paste your password on your iPad, touch the word you want to copy. Then touch "select". Then touch "copy". Touch the place you want to paste your password and touch "paste".


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you!!!!


----------

